# H: Small CSM Force W: $$$/Necrons



## HoratiOTFH (Mar 18, 2013)

1 Typhus primed green
around 30 Marines in death guard and khorne colors
10 Cultists primed in grey
1 Hellbrute primed in grey with some painting
2 Bikers built (unless Rogue sends me one more then 3)
about 75% of the pieces to a Helldrake in baggies
around 20 Bezerkers some built, some NoS, 
7 Plague Marines mostly built.
I also have 5 Termies, but I think they are SM not CSM

Can provide pictures if wanted. Located in US, but will ship anywhere, you pay shipping.


----------

